# WiFi toggle issue on boot [SOLVED]

## shimitar

Hi all!

i have an Asus Zenbook UX303U laptop, quite a piece of hardware based on Intel Sky Lake architecture.

Things works quite well, but i have a strange issue with the WiFi. Upon each boot, i need to put it "offline" and then back online before i can actually see my WiFi netoworks... I am using Plasma desktop and NetworkManager.

It is quite annoying... specially because after i toggle it once, then it works flawlessly!

lspci says:

```

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 7265 (rev 59)

```

[UPDATE]

Well it seems that upon boot the WiFi interface is not enabled at all. "ifconfig" does not see it... i need to cycle it in the network manager applet, and then i see it. Is there a way to make sure the interface is initializated at boot?

[SOLVED]

Rfkill utility was missing, after emerging it, now it works.

----------

## Logicien

Hi,

the wireless card can be disabled physically like when the wireless hardware button is press. Check the state of the card with the command

```
rfkill list
```

when it is not seen and if you see that the card is software and/or hardware blocked do

 *Quote:*   

> rfkill unblock all

 

and check again it state with rfkill list.

----------

## shimitar

I was missing the rfkill utility. After emerging it, it seems that the issue had been resolved and now on boot the card works. Most probably, i guess that rfkill should be a dependance of network manager?

----------

